# Trains of all kinds for 911...



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

These are all British steam trains...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2019)

Those are really fabulous photos Mike. 
Really nice.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

' Big Boy'   is traveling around the country ... was  in  Houston  yesterday. 

Few steam locomotives compare to Union Pacific's (UP) colossus 4-8-8-4 "_Big Boy_."  It was designed during the zenith of seam technology and earned celebrity status as soon as the first debuted in 1941.  According to David P. Morgan's article, "_Big Boy_" from the November, 1958 issue of _Trains Magazine,_ the locomotive was mentioned 521 times in newspapers within 45 different states!  It was also highlighted in magazines and on television.  The 4-8-8-4 wasn't an experiment; it was designed specifically to handle heavy freight trains, daily, through the Wasatch Mountains.  It did so admirably for nearly two decades.  This period also began UP's high horsepower era (which continued through the diesel age); an attempt to lower operating costs via massive, single unit locomotives.  The _Big Boy's_ arrived in two batches from American Locomotive, the first 20 were delivered in 1941 and the final 5 three years later.  The _4000's_ were retired in 1959 but a few remained stored into the early 1960's.  Thankfully, eight of these magnificent beasts survive today.  On May 2, 2019, after a three year restoration, Union Pacific brought #4014 back to life where she operates as part of the company's official heritage fleet.

https://www.american-rails.com/big.html


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

^^  The schedule for the train as it heads thru the central part of the country,    back to Wyoming.  

https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm


----------



## DaveA (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for a great collection of photos.


----------



## 911 (Nov 8, 2019)

I enjoy the big diesel-electric locomotives. I was able to ride in the lead engine about 5 years ago when a car broke down on the tracks and I intervened to get the train stopped. While we were waiting for the wrecker to show up, I was talking with the lead engineer. I told him how much that I enjoyed trains and would really like to ride upfront sometime. He said today was my lucky day and that he would be glad to take me down the track about 10 miles to do a hook-up and then come back. This was at about 6 in the morning.

I was in my glory that day. I even got to sound the horn.


----------



## 911 (Nov 9, 2019)

Has anyone ever seen the movie, "Runaway Train?" It starred Eric Roberts and John Voight. A lot of bad language in this movie, but the action keeps you interested throughout the movie. I thought the movie was underrated, although they could have cut back on the language.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

911 said:


> I enjoy the big diesel-electric locomotives. I was able to ride in the lead engine about 5 years ago when a car broke down on the tracks and I intervened to get the train stopped. While we were waiting for the wrecker to show up, I was talking with the lead engineer. I told him how much that I enjoyed trains and would really like to ride upfront sometime. He said today was my lucky day and that he would be glad to take me down the track about 10 miles to do a hook-up and then come back. This was at about 6 in the morning.
> 
> I was in my glory that day. I even got to sound the horn.



What a great day!  ...


----------



## Llynn (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 13, 2019)

I like to see it lap the Miles —
And lick the Valleys up —
And stop to feed itself at Tanks —
And then — prodigious step

Around a Pile of Mountains —
And supercilious peer
In Shanties — by the sides of Roads —
And then a Quarry pare

To fit its Ribs
And crawl between
Complaining all the while
In horrid — hooting stanza —
Then chase itself down Hill —

And neigh like Boanerges —
Then — punctual as a Star
Stop — docile and omnipotent
At its own stable door —

This is Miss Dickinson's impression of the old coal burning steam locomotive.
That great powerful, hissing, ugly, brutish, unstoppable coal burning
monster that would set in the station waiting to leap across our nation.
That king of power woke me in the nights with it's mournful cry-miss 'um.

School outing in 54, (should I write 1954?) rode in one of those monsters for  about 100 miles at age 13, none of us could resist sticking our heads out the windows, getting an eyeful of cinders, still...

I showed two people (Two Young Adults) Emily's poem, they could not decipher what the poem was about.   Poor kids, never will get to see
a fire breathing monster up close.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 14, 2019)

Bonnie:
What did the print say, magnificence brute, or something similar.
Yes indeed, that's a big hunk of  machine coming at ya.

[Way back when: when the diesel  locomotives replaced the coal burning locomotives, the fireman's (the guy that shoveled the coal) job was in jeopardy.
Management said we do not need anyone to shovel coal, he's gone.
The union said, will they said a lot of 'made up things' about why the fireman was necessary, in a locomotive that burned oil...
This is when unions were strong, the fireman stayed.-for several year).
I don't know how many crew members are actually in a locomotive today.


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 14, 2019)

My avatar is a Pickens Railroad GE baby U Boat (U18B‘s formerly CSX). V8 Turbo diesels. A shortline that operates weekdays, with NS and CSX connections. My grandfather was an engineer for 50 years, his first locomotive was an ALCO  2-6-0 Mogul, last was a GE 44 Ton switcher (now in the Southeastern Railway Museum).  My dad served in the CBI during WW II with the 721st Railway Battalion in India.


----------



## Trade (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Mister E (May 1, 2020)

Trains ! OOoooooooooooooooh , luv 'em , I'm a train nut . I'm almost embarrassed to admit I've got Train Simulator on my PC  :


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Mister E, there are a couple of things I miss from my younger days, and that is the old  HO train track I had built up on two 4X8' sheets of plywood... Hoping to get one set up for the Grandson... You can never be too old for trains...


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2020)

Great pictures. I belong to a couple train forums and post a lot of photos too.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 3, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


>



Incredibly mesmerizing.  No doubt from the beat of those tremendous engines as to where "I think I can" originated  

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 7, 2021)

Some superb train photos on show here!

I'll add a few of mine if I may...

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## RB-TX (Feb 7, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


>


Those old steam engines that burned coal were interesting machines abut certainly were major contributors of pollution.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 7, 2021)

911 said:


> Has anyone ever seen the movie, "Runaway Train?" It starred Eric Roberts and John Voight. A lot of bad language in this movie, but the action keeps you interested throughout the movie. I thought the movie was underrated, although they could have cut back on the language.


I saw that movie and it was so exciting I thought I'd have a coronary.  Agree about the  language 911.  Uncalled for.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 7, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 80787
> 
> 
> View attachment 80788
> ...


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-23158002
4492 Dominion of New Zealand, how sad am I to know that? 4492 has a sibling 4468 Mallard, the holder of the world speed record for a steam train. At 126 mph, hauling eight carriages, it's a record that stands to this day.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 8, 2021)

As someone who takes a lot of train photos while riding around, I'll contribute.


----------



## 911 (Feb 10, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> What a great day!  ...


Yeah, you know I was going to write that I even got to 'blow' the horn, but then I would have subjected myself to some very uncertain feedback.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 13, 2021)

A rare 1914 Baldwin triplex. Being problematic, only three were made and all were scrap by 1930.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 19, 2021)




----------

